# Any well-wriiten websites to read ?



## ConceptWriter (Mar 22, 2005)

I live for the web and so was interested any well-written websites you have come acrossed.

Here is a list of  websites with sharp copy.....

http://www.37signals.com/svn/archives/000654.php

Any one you know ? 

waiting...


----------



## Ilan Bouchard (Mar 22, 2005)

> well-wriiten


Ironic, isn't it?

I know of no such websites.  WF has always been enough for me.


----------



## ConceptWriter (Mar 22, 2005)

Ilan Bouchard said:
			
		

> > well-wriiten
> 
> 
> Ironic, isn't it?
> ...



I think faster than I type.


----------



## Tyson (Mar 22, 2005)

WF is probably the best formatted writing site, and most comfortable to me. The environment is so friendly, I have looked for more, but finding them is hard.
Tyson


----------



## Heid (Mar 23, 2005)

There are probably loads of well written websites knocking about but I find it difficult to read large amounts of text on screen without my eyes going funny...no matter how genius the content is


----------



## Scratches (Mar 23, 2005)

Ilan Bouchard said:
			
		

> > well-wriiten
> 
> 
> Ironic, isn't it?
> ...



Ilan has really got to stop pointing out his favourite brand of "irony". 

I think you need to elaborate on "well-written", ConceptWriter.


----------



## ConceptWriter (Mar 23, 2005)

By well-written websites I mean sites listed like here...

http://www.37signals.com/svn/archives/000654.php

About us, vision, mission statement and all other vital links generally found on any commercial website. It can be corporate site or a blog. Anything.

WF is a good place. But its NOT the kind of place I am mentioning here.

Hope I have explained it clearly.


----------



## Eve (Jun 2, 2005)

*For reading*

Here is a good website for reading.

http://www.aldaily.com/

Eve


----------

